# Best Sex Toy



## LeafStew (Oct 17, 2009)

Always have been single. So I tried a few strokers and fleshlight with water based lube. It's kinda nice but I'm kinda worried about putting all these plastics full of chemical on my dick, so I threw them away. :S


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Hexigoon said:


> Well only with mine. lol
> jk I have tried it before but it feels odd, my other fingers feel left out too and that just ain't cool to be cockblockin my fingers likes that.











Thanks! I needed that laugh.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

LeafStew said:


> Always have been single. So I tried a few strokers and fleshlight with water based lube. It's kinda nice but I'm kinda worried about putting all these plastics full of chemical on my dick, so I threw them away. :S


This was funny and prob not meant to be. I may be in trouble then lmao J/k they make toys that are safe.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

JennahHaeley/Sanstread said:


> The bondage section looks pretty professional to me. Electro and medical fetish? Are you kidding me.
> 
> But yeah. Ticklers would be my thing. Teasing is ace.


Whats wrong with Electro?


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

ENIGMA2019 said:


> Thanks! I needed that laugh.


Oh no! don't choke on your drink!  Haha You're welcome though, I like to help!


----------

